

Alice in Wonderland laughs at non-Euclidean geometry - madamepsychosis
http://networkawesome.com/mag/article/alices-adventures-in-cinemaland/

======
CamperBob
Svankmajer's _Alice_ is indeed a thing of awesomeness. Utterly unforgettable.
His other work (primarily shorts) is equally dark, weird, and worthwhile.

